

What’s the punishment for ripping off consumers? - orin_hanner
https://medium.com/bull-market/whats-the-punishment-for-ripping-off-consumers-971dfa7870f6

======
simonblack
Boycott for a specific length of time, sometimes for ever. Even when they ring
you begging you to 'come back, all is different now'. The only thing companies
understand is their bottom line.

I withdraw my custom from Companies which rip me off for enough time that they
lose at least the amount of money that I have lost, and generally much more.

One company made me hang around for 5 hours when I needed that time to do
other very important stuff. Then they offered to 'fix that' and did exactly
the same time again. I took all of my current business away from them and put
put them on the 'do not use' list for 10 years. Several times during that
period they rang to offer me various deals, which I refused and told them
_why_ I refused them.

After 13 years, I thought I would give them another chance. This time they
promised the service and I thought they would deliver. But no. They offered
some minor services but not the main item I had requested, and made no excuse
at all for not delivering. I cancelled that order and went elsewhere.

So again, they are on my 'do not use' list and will probably never get any
more business ever from me. We now have several land-lines, and mobile phones
and ipads which do not ever give Telstra any income from me.

One bank insisted on charging me to verify information which I supplied at my
own cost. I said to them 'I wouldn't have minded if you had charged me to get
the information yourself, saving me from the cost of doing it, Instead you
want me to incur the costs of my doing it myself and then your costs as well.
If you charge me that $40, I will take away all my business.'

They didn't believe me, so I took away several accounts, including a fairly
large term-deposit, and took them to another bank. My previous bank-manager
rang me to say 'Well, that wasn't necessary over $40.' So I told him I had
given him fair warning, and he could have scrubbed the fee. Now he would lose
my business. That was 22 years, and many bank-loans, credit-card fees, etc
lost over just $40.

